# LITTLE LUCIFER



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

BESIDES TAKING PICS OF MY EVIL CREATURES I ALSO PAINT THEM.
BELIEVE IT OR NOT!!!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Unbelievable detail. Nice work









Acrylic or oil?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy christ....i bow to your skillz...DAAAAMN thats one fine ass painting.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice









You've got quite some skills


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beutiful man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently you guys haven't seen the dry brush effect in photoshop









That's just a photoshop plugin, very nice effect though


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Apparently you guys haven't seen the dry brush effect in photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nice try strega. Almost got me there.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

not for nothin, i saw that it was a photo shop fomr the begining. theres nothing about that picture that suggests its a painting


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Apparently you guys haven't seen the dry brush effect in photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was about to say the same thing, you should've said that you also photochop your evil creatures







.

It was pretty obvious man.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh man...now i feel like an ass...WTF that's not cool dude...i have to get hip to photoshop.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

ok. mr twitch....how about this.......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you had to have done that on the comp...where is the frame? the edge of the paper/canvas is quite clean, lets see that in your livingroom or on a table...im sure you have a digicam, do it up.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

mr twitch.... you're smart but not that smart.
the effect is paint daubs.....not dry brush get your effects right if you want to be mr genious. 
ps. i did not understand your lingo before why couldn't you just say; hey dude use lower case when you write this posts.every body used the same phrase; take your caps lock off did you people all go to the same goddam school?.every body uses the same lingo here are you parrots,
if you take me off your sight means only one thing...cowards


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw thats a very beautifull painting keep up the good work


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

off your sight?? do you prefer the lingo of a jackass? you mean SITE? take that piece of crap to an art expo and get laughed at. have fun.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

you so green with envy i can see it half way accross the world. i'm sorry i misspelled site but i've been writing so much today insulting loosers likeyou 
i'm making a few mistakes from time to time. let's make a deal i'll go to an expo and get bad reviews and you go join the us army and go fight for you country,
beats sitting on your fat ass critsizing the human race.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok let me be perfectly blunt here

*This particular forum is for sharing photographs or video (digital or film) of your piranhas and their tanks, and for commenting on those pieces of work shared.*

This crap, has nothing to do with what this forum is intended for. This is not the flaming people forum, or the politics forum, or your personal forum for criticizing the way this site is run. It's a really basic and straight-f*cking-forward idea, and it is beyond ridiculous that some people can't handle the basic principle of "share media, discuss media".

How hard is it to honestly act like an adult? Is it truly difficult to act the same way you do in public here, or is the overpowering urges from the jackass center of your brain impossible to resist?


----------

